# Not sure where to put this...open-ended



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

July 24, I left the home in which I slaved for over a year (dramatic? I cannot explain the sick, bizarre stuff...really...) I came back to my "hole" from tutoring, and grabbed as much stuff as I could, including my girls; only Janie scrambled, and hid up inside the ledge. I came back several times...even left a water bottle and food in a small tote...still nothing - told the masters if they find her to please let me know. At this point, I am certain she is gone. It's my fault for the stress. It's my fault. I should have done better. Mary and Fattie seem ok now, though. I don't know...so much guilt. 

Or maybe she is destroying the place - I hope so. She loves that subversive stuff.


----------



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

Update: I went to try to find her again as they were out of the house. Nothing - no food gone, no water change, no sign of her. It's horrible, and I feel worse. I don't know what to do. Not knowing for sure is the worst. If I'd left sooner...

I'm so sorry, sweet Janie.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

So sad. Not knowing is the worst thing :-(


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We've had two rats go native on us, our part-wild rat lived outdoors and in various neighbor's houses for 5 months before coming home when it got cold out, we were pretty sure she was dead but she proved to be very resourceful; the other basically chose to leave us and I hope she is very happy with her decision, even after the super storm and the winter, I know better than to assume the worst now. Some rats not only can do very well on their own but actually prefer it that way. All you can do is hope for the best.


----------



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, Rat Daddy. She's a real pistol, so I'm really keeping hope that she is ok and being herself. It is a basement, so there are many places to hide once out of the room we were in. Who knows?

If I never see you again, miss Janie, have fun and keep being a sweet little spitfire. Hopefully, one of the children will find you.


----------



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

HA! She's still around! Unfortunately, I've moved out of state. Still, it is good to know she's alive and there is a cage with water if anyone catches her, or maybe she will keep mice away if she remains "wild". Best Thanksgiving ever


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

That's great to hear! It almost makes me feel good she ran off, like she was going out into the big world to make something of herself.


----------

